# Polishing Question



## DillonS (Mar 12, 2010)

sorry for being off topic but its my dads car. just wanted to know the best way to polish the wheels on his 2000 Chrysler 300M??? What product should i get and should i get one of those "cone" things that attaches to a cordless drill? any input is appreciated


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Polishing Question (DillonS)*

mothers power ball on the end of a drill either way! but if it is clear coated grab some mothers caranuba cleaner wax to buff it out then hit it with some mothers sealer or another kind of sealer wax.....if the wheels are polished without a clear coat hit it with mothers alum polish and they should look great....


----------

